# N. Fork Shoshone



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

was the streamer bite on? another two weeks and the north fork should be primed.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

It wasn't exactly what I'd call "on", but it's getting there. 

The water is still pretty cold for this time of year.


----------

